
FCC chairman voted to sell your browsing history – so we asked to see his - elleferrer
http://www.zdnet.com/article/fcc-chairman-browsing-history-freedom-of-information/
======
jack9
This is awfully misleading. One (the type of tracking referenced) has nothing
to do with the other (actual web browsing history, which would spread across
multiple machines), other than phrasing.

------
exabrial
This entire topic is very sensational. I'm still under the opinion that
protecting consumer privacy belongs to the Federal Trade Commission. For
example, there's nothing stopping Amazon from providing a service about what
you bought based on your IP address to advertisers. This clearly falls outside
the realm of the FCC.

~~~
gumby
> I'm still under the opinion that protecting consumer privacy belongs to the
> Federal Trade Commission.

This is Pai's stated position as well.

I disagree with you both; I think the two commissions deal with different
levels of abstraction and have different regulatory models (prospective
licensure vs retrospective enforcement, for example).

However this is a topic on which reasonable people can disagree.

